# New England Patriots or Houston Texans



## Yaya (Dec 5, 2012)

yo men, this should be a great game on MNF but i would like to know who you got?

The patriots need to beat a great team and until now the only really good team they have beat was denver

The texans are running with the AFC but will they run over the pats defense, and can they stop the patriots offense?

I got pats 31-20


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 5, 2012)

I also got pats! !!


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 5, 2012)

pats......


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 5, 2012)

Fools, texans all the way


----------



## DarksideSix (Dec 5, 2012)

Texans. Fuck Tom Brady. Nuff said.


----------



## mistah187 (Dec 5, 2012)

Who cares? What's up with the draft.... I'm a raider fan. Lol


----------



## Yaya (Dec 5, 2012)

mistah187 said:


> Who cares? What's up with the draft.... I'm a raider fan. Lol



raiders? ouch, sorry to hear that...maybe the A's will win the world series someday..


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 5, 2012)

Seems someone is hating on brady lol


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Dec 5, 2012)

Pats all the way !!!!!!&#55356;&#57289;&#55356;&#57289;&#55356;&#57288;&#55356;&#57288;


----------



## losieloos (Dec 5, 2012)

Freaking julian edleman keeps getting hurt.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 5, 2012)

new jersey giants the champs not once but twice..Eli is the man


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 5, 2012)

I have a really hard time betting against Brady. I've done it a couple of times over the yrs and lost each time.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 5, 2012)

mistah187 said:


> Who cares? What's up with the draft.... I'm a raider fan. Lol



You guys are always waiting on the draft! At least Davis can't make any more picks!


----------



## mistah187 (Dec 5, 2012)

lol true. al was the man though he just lost it towards the end. we r about to get gruden back though and then its on!




biggerben692000 said:


> You guys are always waiting on the draft! At least Davis can't make any more picks!


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 5, 2012)

mistah187 said:


> lol true. al was the man though he just lost it towards the end. we r about to get gruden back though and then its on!



I'll miss gruden doing color on TV. If it happens.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Dec 6, 2012)

as of today, New England is -3.5. 
Lets look at how strong, or weak, Houston actually is...these two games jump right out at me..against Jacksonville(2-10) they go to overtime and VERY easily could have lost to Jax. Jax passed for 504 vs 372. Against Detroit(4-8) go to overtime. Det passed for 419 vs 296.

On the other side, NE lost to Philly(3-9) who passed for 281 vs 144 and total yds 425 vs 204. Lost to TB(6-6) 2 sacks, 1 int, TB 151 vs P 174. Lost to the G men with 5 sacks 133 vs 110 passing yds. About the best game this season that NE has seen was Baltimore(9-3)...and Baltimore lost to Houston 43-13. 420 vs 176 total yds. 
Still scratching your head who to pick?


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 6, 2012)

Um, Andre Johnson is going for 150 plus yards and foster is the TD leader of the league....CAN I GET AN AMEN!?


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 6, 2012)

Texans are tough and actually have a defense. I say texans.


----------



## Yaya (Dec 6, 2012)

Patriots did not lose to the eagles, bucs or giants what u smoking homie?
are you really comparing preseason statistics to regular season? Lol




IWannaGetBig said:


> as of today, New England is -3.5.
> Lets look at how strong, or weak, Houston actually is...these two games jump right out at me..against Jacksonville(2-10) they go to overtime and VERY easily could have lost to Jax. Jax passed for 504 vs 372. Against Detroit(4-8) go to overtime. Det passed for 419 vs 296.
> 
> On the other side, NE lost to Philly(3-9) who passed for 281 vs 144 and total yds 425 vs 204. Lost to TB(6-6) 2 sacks, 1 int, TB 151 vs P 174. Lost to the G men with 5 sacks 133 vs 110 passing yds. About the best game this season that NE has seen was Baltimore(9-3)...and Baltimore lost to Houston 43-13. 420 vs 176 total yds.
> Still scratching your head who to pick?


----------



## losieloos (Sep 24, 2014)

The Texans D would destroy the pats. Isn't it funny how they never won a SB since spygate?


----------



## Yaya (Sep 24, 2014)

Losie, This post was started in 2012 u dipshit


----------



## Yaya (Sep 24, 2014)

Isn't it funny how the Eagles never did or ever will win a SB


----------



## losieloos (Sep 24, 2014)

We would've won if we cheated like the pats did in all of their SB. Thank my post if you agree.


----------



## Yaya (Sep 24, 2014)

Bunch of fukking cry babies....

At least when the Giants ruined our perfect season the fans of new England took it on the chin and said the Giants were the better team that day..
It was a painful loss but we don't run around making excuses


----------



## Yaya (Sep 24, 2014)

I will give it to Philadelphia. ..

In the last 35 years the city has won championships with flyers, phillies, and rocky balboa.... As far as the Eagles I honestly don't see them winning shit.

Not every sports city can be like boston, I know.. it's hurts


----------



## Maijah (Sep 24, 2014)

I've said it before and I'll say it again...Eagles suck. Always have, always will.


----------



## losieloos (Sep 24, 2014)

You're right. Not every city can be cheaters....


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 24, 2014)

losieloos said:


> You're right. Not every city can be cheaters....



Let's look at some comparative statistics POST-Spygate:

Patriots: regular season record is 90-25 with post season record being 6-6. They made the playoffs every year since then with the exception of when Brady was injured but even then they managed to get an 11-5 record with a backup QB. They made it to the Super Bowl 2x. 

Eagles: regular season record 63-51 with post season record being 2-4. They have 3 seasons also since Spygate in which they did not make the playoffs. 

After some critical analysis one can conclude the Patriots are still a better team than the Eagles even after Spygate.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 24, 2014)

Since EVERY fukking team in the league was and had been spying since the Lombardi days, the spygate bullshit has got to stop. The Patriots got caught spying just 2 games after the NFL sent the memo out to ALL teams to stop spying. Give me a break....If you're not cheating, you're not trying.

Fukking high and mighty Eagles fans will bitch about spygate, but had no problem signing a convicted dog torturer. Go choke on a cheesesteak.


----------



## losieloos (Sep 24, 2014)

It's easy to win when you play cupcake teams in your division.AFC is weak and so are the pats. It's a reflection of there city I guess...


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 24, 2014)

losieloos said:


> It's easy to win when you play cupcake teams in your division.AFC is weak and so are the pats. It's a reflection of there city I guess...



Yeah. Super Bowls are also easy to win when you get cupcake teams like the Eagles with McNabb and T.O. as opponents.


----------



## losieloos (Sep 24, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Yeah. Super Bowls are also easy to win when you get cupcake teams like the Eagles with McNabb and T.O. as opponents.



They couldn't win straight up without spying on us.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 24, 2014)

losieloos said:


> They couldn't win straight up without spying on us.



Hahahaha. Yeah the spying is what caused McNabb to lose his lunch when it was crunch time.


----------



## losieloos (Sep 24, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Hahahaha. Yeah the spying is what caused McNabb to lose his lunch when it was crunch time.



Our D was going to be much for the pats so they cheated by spying. Before spygate= 3-0 in SB and when they caught cheating= 0-2 in SB.... FACTS ARE THERE.


----------



## losieloos (Sep 24, 2014)

But that's in the past. Let us discuss this season. Pats 2-1 and EAGLES 3-0.  Pats got there ass kicked by the dolphins..haha... They played the Vikings and raiders and barley won... Eagles got the 49ers coming up. We beat the Colts and redskins... Mmm we are playing tougher and are 3-0.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 24, 2014)

losieloos said:


> Our D was going to be much for the pats so they cheated by spying. Before spygate= 3-0 in SB and when they caught cheating= 0-2 in SB.... FACTS ARE THERE.



Well if you want to get into facts, the spying wasn't technically illegal until the season they got caught. Bottom line is we where 3-0 because we outplayed the teams we went against, and those older Pats teams were built differently - defense first. Defense wins Championships.

The Giants straight up played better then the Pats in both Super Bowls....and they won because of it.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 24, 2014)

The words of a fan desperate to provide some sort of legitimacy for his team's lackluster history.....


----------



## losieloos (Sep 24, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> The words of a fan desperate to provide some sort of legitimacy for his team's lackluster history.....



Ok let's talk about the 1956 season then....


----------



## losieloos (Sep 24, 2014)

History... You talking about history... Not the present but history..


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 24, 2014)

Since the cheating years as you call them, the Pats have won 78% of their regular season games whereas the Eagles have only won 55%. The Patriots have won 50% of their playoff games whereas the Eagles have won just 33% of them. To out that in better perspective, since Spygate, the Patriots have WON the same amount of playoff games as the Eagles have playoff appearances lol. 

FACTS ARE THERE ^^^^

You're talking about this season when we are only 3 games into the season lol. Come December the Eagles will fizzle and die as they always do.


----------



## losieloos (Sep 24, 2014)

The pats play in a weak division bro. quit repeating yourself and come up with something better.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 24, 2014)

losieloos said:


> The pats play in a weak division bro. quit repeating yourself and come up with something better.



Wait so you're coming up with excuses as to why the Eagles are inferior to the Pats but just a few posts ago you blamed the SB wins the Pats have on Spygate? Quit contradicting yourself and come up with something better....

Edit* you're also here crying about how the Pats play in a weak division when your division has the Giants, Redskins, and Cowboys..... Lettuce be cereal here, that's a pretty weak division as well lmao


----------



## losieloos (Sep 24, 2014)

The EAGLES are superior compared to the pats. Pats have more wins cause of there division. If the pats played in the nfc east they would have a losing record every year. They can't even beat the giants bwhahahha


----------



## fourtotheflush (Sep 25, 2014)

losieloos said:


> The EAGLES are superior compared to the pats. Pats have more wins cause of there division. If the pats played in the nfc east they would have a losing record every year. They can't even beat the giants bwhahahha



do you even watch any games?
or just watch the eagles lose?

although I do think that Brady and the Pats are on the down slope saying they wouldnt win in the NFC east is a joke.


----------



## losieloos (Sep 25, 2014)

No they wouldn't win. And the eagles are 3-0 so what lose did I watch?


----------



## Yaya (Sep 25, 2014)

There is no way u r serious with these posts losie... 

Maybe u smoked weed or took molly


----------

